# Tuscararwas River



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

Gonna hit the river here in a bit by newcomerstown. Anyone know whts hitting this time of year and or bait to use


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

DShaw1989 said:


> Gonna hit the river here in a bit by newcomerstown. Anyone know whts hitting this time of year and or bait to use


pike and smallies


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Are there pike in the Newcomerstown stretches? I've only seen posts as far south as Dover.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Not many pike south of new Philadelphia. I grew up on the tusc river around gnadenhutten and have only ever caught 10 or so pike south of new Philadelphia.


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

saugeye


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

We didnt even catch anything. Was using crappie minies of the bottom figured be the best bait of anything. Had a couple small bited dont know What it was. Whats the best thing for pike?
havent fished for them much just got lucky and catch a couple here and there.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Jerkbaits and swimbaits are deadly right now


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I plan on heading up that way from the St. Clairsville area in a couple weeks. I always wanted to hit the Tusc but am unfamiliar with the area. I was planning on hitting the area around Dover Dam. Whats the walking/wading potential below the dam? I planning on hitting the dam area but also trying to walk further down the bank. Was planning on going for pike, smallies, saugeye, etc. Any additional info would be great, feel free to PM if you would like.


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> I plan on heading up that way from the St. Clairsville area in a couple weeks. I always wanted to hit the Tusc but am unfamiliar with the area. I was planning on hitting the area around Dover Dam. Whats the walking/wading potential below the dam? I planning on hitting the dam area but also trying to walk further down the bank. Was planning on going for pike, smallies, saugeye, etc. Any additional info would be great, feel free to PM if you would like.


Wading be a bad idea right now. Water level is high and muddy. Saugeye there is a set of rapids on 416 off 36 that hold them heard that minnies work great. But like I said water level near top of bank right now and muddy as hell so


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

DShaw1989 said:


> Wading be a bad idea right now. Water level is high and muddy. Saugeye there is a set of rapids on 416 off 36 that hold them heard that minnies work great. But like I said water level near top of bank right now and muddy as hell so


I checked the water level on one of the websites, had it at about 6 feet below the dam. What would be a normal, fishable level, based on the gauge, 3-3.5 feet?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

The tusc down that way just a few days ago was almost over the bank and chocolate milk. Give it a few more days here with hopefully no rain for it to clear up and it will be game on


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Usually on the new phila gauge anything under 2.80 fishes well but if its starting to clear at flow above that you can find them


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

fishing_marshall said:


> Usually on the new phila gauge anything under 2.80 fishes well but if its starting to clear at flow above that you can find them


Thanks for the info, its appreciated! Would hate to drive over an hour for it to be blown out and unfishable. 

Also, how is access along the river? Most creeks/small rivers i fish I like to find parking and hop in and walk. Its amazing how many places I fish where the area right off the road gets pounded but nobody seems to walk a 100 yards up or downstream to fish. Is there decent access or is it mostly private? Not looking for anyones special spot, just access to the river. TIA


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

In the last few years there have been a handful of new launch areas built. One in Dover, one South of New Phila, one at Tuscarawas, and one at Gnadenhutten. Isn't there a right of way around any bridge? Access in Tusc County is actually the best its ever been.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

You can walk up and down the river on the River Bank property owner owns it but you have a right to fish off of it


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Jim white said:


> You can walk up and down the river on the River Bank property owner owns it but you have a right to fish off of it


This is not accurate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Jim white said:


> You can walk up and down the river on the River Bank property owner owns it but you have a right to fish off of it


This is not accurate information



partlyable said:


> This is not accurate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is correct. You can FLOAT navigable water ways but as soon as you touch the bottom of a non public stretch of water by law you are trespassing. Now in some states the high water line is the boundary, this is not the case in Ohio though. I don't want to see anyone get a ticket for not being aware of the law. If you study maps and pick out stretches. Many property owners will grant permission to fish the banks of the river on there property


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

There’s a decent amount of bank access. A few spots are a good walk and the best spots are usually reached with canoe/kayak.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. I will start around the Dover area and check google maps for some parking area to get access. Would you say North of Dover or South of Dover is a better place to fish and gain access?


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

What is a public water way. Tight lines


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I will start around the Dover area and check google maps for some parking area to get access. Would you say North of Dover or South of Dover is a better place to fish and gain access?


About the same. North of Dover is better pike fishing and south of Dover is better smallmouth and saugeye fishing. I’d say to more rock and less mud the farther south you go.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

You can park at Washington street in Dover and have a nice stretch of river to fish. I would recommend keeping things in your vehicle out of sight and doors locked while fishing.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks guys! If you ever need some info on the Pike Island area, hit me up


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Washington St is the area of the roller dam


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Big pike in Washington Street area


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Thanks guys! If you ever need some info on the Pike Island area, hit me up


Whats it like down at pike island havent been there in a couple years


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Fishing has been pretty poor the last few season. So many flood events and high water has seemed to keep a lot of fish away from the dam and screwed up spawning for gamefish and bait fish. 

Used to slam sauger/walleye in the late winter/early spring. Last couple years its been a minor miracle to catch a couple an outing. The white bass haven't made a run to the dam the last few years and have been spotty at best. I have caught some pretty nice smallmouth bass over the last few seasons but most have been further down river from the dam. Haven't catfished in a number of years so can't really comment on that but we used to pick up a lot off channels fishing minnows and we rarely catch them now. 

Just been tough fishing the last few years.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Just wanted to thank you guys for the tips ya gave me. I hit up the Tuscarawas River today and caught my first Ohio pike. 25 years ago I caught a couple pike in New York, way too long between catches, LOL! Its not a giant but I was happy to land it. Missed about 5 or 6 others, a lot of swipes and misses. Hopefully the rain early this week doesn't screw stuff up too badly, want to get back up there soon.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Just wanted to thank you guys for the tips ya gave me. I hit up the Tuscarawas River today and caught my first Ohio pike. 25 years ago I caught a couple pike in New York, way too long between catches, LOL! Its not a giant but I was happy to land it. Missed about 5 or 6 others, a lot of swipes and misses. Hopefully the rain early this week doesn't screw stuff up too badly, want to get back up there soon.
> View attachment 343355


Where at ? Dover ?


----------



## Gregg M (Nov 21, 2017)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Just wanted to thank you guys for the tips ya gave me. I hit up the Tuscarawas River today and caught my first Ohio pike. 25 years ago I caught a couple pike in New York, way too long between catches, LOL! Its not a giant but I was happy to land it. Missed about 5 or 6 others, a lot of swipes and misses. Hopefully the rain early this week doesn't screw stuff up too badly, want to get back up there soon.
> View attachment 343355


----------



## Gregg M (Nov 21, 2017)

I fished there yesterday as well. Caught 2 northern and missed a couple others. Was in the Yak fishing. Good day on the river.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Jim white said:


> What is a public water way. Tight lines


The water itself....and only the water.


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

When do the flatheads start moving in the tusc. I usually only fish it during late spring all the way to winter so haven't really figured out when they start hitting


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

DShaw1989 said:


> When do the flatheads start moving in the tusc. I usually only fish it during late spring all the way to winter so haven't really figured out when they start hitting


Mid spring or early fall has been best for me


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Just wanted to thank you guys for the tips ya gave me. I hit up the Tuscarawas River today and caught my first Ohio pike. 25 years ago I caught a couple pike in New York, way too long between catches, LOL! Its not a giant but I was happy to land it. Missed about 5 or 6 others, a lot of swipes and misses. Hopefully the rain early this week doesn't screw stuff up too badly, want to get back up there soon.
> View attachment 343355


I noticed that the road down to the river side parking area at Dover Dam was gated the last time I was by there. Drop me a PM and I will give you another spot to try


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

What is access to the Tusc like from the Towpath parks in Bolivar? I noticed 2 of them are almost right on the river with parking.


----------



## Gregg M (Nov 21, 2017)

There is no boat launch at that section of water. If you have kayaks you can put in at sr 212 and float down to zoar. Need a partner so you can stage trucks.


----------



## Gregg M (Nov 21, 2017)

an ok spot is near the old dam


----------

